

The Internet loves a particular kind of history - mdlincoln
http://velamag.com/beyond-the-archives-an-interview-with-rebecca-onion/

======
Amorymeltzer
The relevant question is pretty far down the page, here's the money quote:

>The stuff she found that goes viral is either stuff that is telling a truth
that seemed hidden in some way, is really informative and someone might not
have heard of before, or is really amazing and shocking. What doesn’t go
viral: anything ambiguous, anything that doesn’t tell a really direct story,
that’s not easily transmissible. I think the kind of history that does well on
the web is the stuff that’s really unambiguous.

